# Floats my boat



## Sailor_Ernie (Oct 27, 2009)

Pioneer PRO-111FD
Denon AVR-3803
Sony PS3
Nakamichi MB-2s CD
SA 8300HD PVR
Brick Wall PW2RH
Monitor Audio Silver RX6 Mains, RX Ctr, RX-FX surrounds. Denon SC-m50's (Mission) rear
Velodyne Servo 1200 sub


----------

